# puerto USB con c++ ?



## pmm20 (May 24, 2007)

Hola a todos. 
Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Hay alguna manera de poder mandar y recibir datos mediante el puerto USB usando el Borland C++ ?


----------



## Perromuerto (May 24, 2007)

Desde un programa de aplicación no se usa directamente el
puerto USB. Se usan los dispositivos que el sistema operativo
ofrece. Por ejemplo, si el periférico es un convertidor de USB
a puerto serial, en el sistema operativo aparece un puerto
COM mas. Si es una unidad de almacenamiento masivo, aparece
otro disco, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Avid (May 26, 2007)

Personalmente , a mi tambien me interesa ese tema, alguien tiene otra idea al respeco?


----------



## Perromuerto (May 27, 2007)

No es idea, es conocimiento.
http://www.usb.org
No es un tema humanistico sujeto a debate. Los parámetros
son exactos, las especificaciones detalladas. 
http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/
http://www.beyondlogic.org/usbnutshell/usb1.htm
Cuando hace un sistema complejo que interactúe con los
humanos, la complejidad se debe cargar en algún lado.
Si la tecnología es cara y poco confiable, se hace en el lado
del usuario. Así ha sido desde que se inventaron las 
computadoras. Hoy en dia se carga el esfuerzo de lado del
desarrollador. El usuario de USB ve el mismo puerto siempre.
El desarrollador debe saber todo sobre las tres velocidades
posibles, los cuatro modos de transferenci posibles, los 
puntos terminales, las negociaciones, los servicios 
estandarizados, etc. No es otro puerto serial , no es otro
puerto paralelo. Es algo mucho mas complejo.


----------



## tsunam (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola a todos,
Yo estoy empezando a trabajar en lo mismo y me preguntaba si habrias conseguido algo o si me podrias enviar algun programa de muestra para ir encaminandome un poco.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------

